# WET, DIRTY & Nasty Smelling too!



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I spent an hour running with the Shelties through wet grass & rubbed on the haystacks. I chased some tiny lizards off the barn porch !

I visited the miniature horses and I even checked out the BIG horses too! 

Katie , Molly & I played tag.

I barked at the Guinea hens and chased the neighbor's rooster home. 

I even rolled in the manure burn pile ( Mom almost had a heartattack with that one)

But I soared like "a rabbit with a fox after it" and had FUN just being a dog! 

After a while I was ready to go back into the air-conditioning and get a cool drink and take a nap on a clean bed...........

BUT........... Mom had a different idea ! Bath? Oh NO Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

Well, the bath was not THAT bad and THEY think I smell better.

I think I will take that nap on my sofabed and dream of my next chance to "do that again!"
[attachment=40615:small1nastywetdog.jpg]
Can't you just tell how much fun I had?
[attachment=40614:small1Prettygirl.jpg]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like she had a lot of fun being a d-o-g. What a tranformation! From a dog to a princess.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it! What a fun time!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, you have been a busy malt! I know you had fun except for the bath.........but you do smell better, don't you???? Sweet Dreams!!!!!! :smootch: arty: :smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like Emma and Heini would get along great! He's always going on adventures too! :thumbsup:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she's such a little doll!! She looks so cute after she had her bath :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you had a great day :smheat: you will sleep to night :Sunny Smile: jo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like a great adventure....cute pictures.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 4 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629885


> Sounds like a great adventure....cute pictures.[/B]


 oh what fun Gucci has been having a few days like that after being crated for the hurricane we let him out in our fenced in yard today and he played all day with the min pins now when I get home in the morning he gets a bath. With the electricty out it was much cooler for him to be in the yard and the dog houses I know most of you ladies fell keeping him outside isnt good but trust me he is not kept out all the time and 5 dogs in a house with no electricity makes for one agitaed momma and grandma!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like Zippy's kind of fun!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Emma, you busy girl! You must be absolutely exhausted - what a day you had!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Looks like she had fun.

That last picture of her all clean is sooo precious. :wub: :wub:


----------

